# Temperaturmessung SIL



## Jerome94 (19 Juli 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage bzgl. einer sicheren Temperaturmessung in einer prozesstechnischen Anlage. Ich bitte um Nachsicht, da es die erste Anlage für mich ist, welche nach SIL ausgelegt werden soll und sich unser Unternehmen i.d.R. auch eher an der Maschinenrichtlinie orientiert.

Zur konkreten Fragestellung:
Ich möchte eine Temperatur innerhalb einer Rohrleitung messen und bei überschreiten der Temperatur sicher schalten. Der Weg bis zum Temperaturfühler scheint für mich problemlos zu sein. Der Aktor ist SIL 2 qualifiziert (entsprechende Lambda- und PFD-Werte liege vor). Des Weiteren verwende ich eine F-CPU und F-DQ und F-DI bzw. F-AI Module von Siemens. Auch hier sollte es keine Probleme beim Nachweis geben. Zuletzt habe ich noch den Temperaturmessumformer MACX MCR EX TS I OLP SP von Phoenix eingeplant (Ich hoffe der Link ist erlaubt: https://www.phoenixcontact.com/de-de/produkte/temperaturmessumformer-macx-mcr-ex-ts-i-olp-sp-2908661 ). Auch dieser kann problemlos in einem SIL 2 Bereich zum Einsatz kommen.
Die große Frage die ich mir nun stellen muss ist, welche/n Messfühler darf ich konkret einsetzen? Auf vielen Homepages und Forenbeiträgen steht, dass ein PT100 bspw. gar nicht SIL zertifiziert sein kann, da er keine Selbstüberwachung durchführen kann - daher der SIL Messumformer. Ein anderes mal wird darüber berichtet, dass der gesamte Kreis (INKL. Messfühler) beim Nachweis zu betrachten ist. 
Jedoch finde ich auch keinen Hersteller eines Fühlers (sei es nun ein PT100 oder ein Thermoelement etc.), welcher mir die zur Berechnung benötigten Werte angeben kann/möchte. 

Ich würde mich wahnsinnig darüber freuen, wenn mir jemand hierbei auf die Sprünge helfen könnte, gerne auch unter Angabe von Quellen.

Ansonsten wünsche ich euch einen sonnigen Nachmittag!


----------



## Tommi (19 Juli 2022)

Hallo,

man könnte sich das über den Performancelevel schönrechnen, ob das zielführend ist, weiss ich nicht.
Hast Du schon mal mit namhaften Herstellern von Sensoren gesprochen? z.B. IFM oder Turck
Da muss es doch Lösungen geben.


----------



## Blockmove (19 Juli 2022)

Wenn du einen hohen SIL-Level brauchs, dann kannst du 2 unterschiedliche Auswertungen verwenden. Also z.B. PT100 und Thermoelement oder mechanischen Thermostat.


----------



## Jerome94 (20 Juli 2022)

Danke schon mal für die Antworten! 
Über das PL zu rechnen ist zwar theoretisch möglich, aber leider alles sehr schwammig. Gerne hätte ich eine Lösung bzw. Antwort auf die ich mich ggfs. beziehen kann.

Das ginge natürlich auch. Aber lt. Datenblatt einiger Temperaturmessumformer reicht bereits ein einfach PT100 aus. Es wird aber nicht spezifiziert, welche Voraussetzungen der Sensor erfüllen muss. Nach Rücksprache mit den Herstellern bekomme ich auch keine weiteren bzw. konkreteren Infos darüber.


----------



## stevenn (20 Juli 2022)

Jerome94 schrieb:


> Aber lt. Datenblatt einiger Temperaturmessumformer reicht bereits ein einfach PT100 aus. Es wird aber nicht spezifiziert, welche Voraussetzungen der Sensor erfüllen muss. Nach Rücksprache mit den Herstellern bekomme ich auch keine weiteren bzw. konkreteren Infos darüber.


kannst du mir ein solches Datenblatt zeigen?


----------



## Blockmove (20 Juli 2022)

Ich hab mal folgende Erklärung bekommen:
Temperatursensoren gehören zu den passiven Bauelementen.
Die Fehlererkennung muss durch die Applikation (z.B. Schaltgerät) erfolgen.
Also eben z.B. Drahtbruch, Grenzwertverletzung, ...
Weitere Vorgaben wie z.B. Kalibrierung gehören in die Betriebsanleitung und / oder ggf. auch in die Applikation.

Da ein Sensorversagen in vielen Fällen schwer im normalen Betrieb erkennbar ist (weil eben passives Element),
ist die Anwendung von Redundanz und Diversität empfohlen bzw. zwingend.


----------



## Elektriko (20 Juli 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich hab mal folgende Erklärung bekommen:
> Temperatursensoren gehören zu den passiven Bauelementen.
> Die Fehlererkennung muss durch die Applikation (z.B. Schaltgerät) erfolgen.
> Also eben z.B. Drahtbruch, Grenzwertverletzung, ...
> ...


Hallo Blockmove, interessant was du schreibst. 
Aber was meinst Du mit passiv Bauelemente? Der Sensor "schickt" immer ein Signal, und  z.B. mA sind in °C angezeigt, also der Sensor "schickt immer" etwas, und das Auswertungsgerät kann dann reagieren.
Gruß mit Eiswürfeln


----------



## marscho (20 Juli 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Aber was meinst Du mit passiv Bauelemente? Der Sensor "schickt" immer ein Signal, und  z.B. mA sind in °C angezeigt, also der Sensor "schickt immer" etwas, und das Auswertungsgerät kann dann reagieren.


"Passiv" bedeutet hier prinzipiell:

Keine Leistungsverstärkung
Benötigt keine (separate) Spannungsversorgung









						Passive Electronic Components and Their Purpose in a Circuit - Free Online PCB CAD Library
					

Passive electronic components are used in every electronic device. Here’s where you can find footprints and distributor data for your passives.




					www.ultralibrarian.com
				











						Elektrisches Bauelement – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



EDIT: Zum Thema im Übrigen noch (kein SIL-Mensch, mit Vorsicht zu genießen):
Ich hatte vor einigen Jahren mal einen JUMO-Messumformer mit Thermometer nach SIL2 im Einsatz (MedTech, war ein Lieferant von uns damals). Davon habe ich in Erinnerung, dass die nur auf die Kombination von Thermometer und Messumformer ein entsprechendes SIL bestätigen. Das war insofern nämlich relevant, weil es damals nicht ohne weiteres möglich war, den PT100 zu tauschen.

Siehe Anhang, Seite 10.


----------



## Elektriko (20 Juli 2022)

Ja, ein PT eigentlich schickt kein Signal, ein Auswertungsgerät misst sein Wiederstand, aber was ich meinte, dieser Wiederstand kann ständig gemessen werden, um den Fehler im Moment zu erkennen. Deswegen interessiert mich zu wissen, warum ein Fehler in passiven Sensoren schwerer zu erkennen sein kann (im Vergleich mit aktiven Sensoren)

Vom Anhand, Seite 10? Müsste nicht SIL2/PLd sein🤔?


----------



## dekuika (20 Juli 2022)

Man könnte ja auch 2 PT100 nehmen und die Meßwerte vergleichen, um einen Fehler auszuschließen.

Edit: Sorry, Redundanz stand in #6 schon. Hab ich überlesen.


----------



## s_kraut (20 Juli 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich hab mal folgende Erklärung bekommen:
> Temperatursensoren gehören zu den passiven Bauelementen.
> Die Fehlererkennung muss durch die Applikation (z.B. Schaltgerät) erfolgen.
> Also eben z.B. Drahtbruch, Grenzwertverletzung, ...
> ...


Nja die Erklärung ist nicht ganz falsch aber auch nicht ganz richtig.

Ich vermute mal, dass sich der Erklärer an der IEC 61508 versucht hat, oder?
Da gibt es zwei Gerätetypen:
Typ A ist ein einfaches Bauteil, dessen Ausfallverhalten vorhersehbar ist.
Typ B ist ein komplexes Bauteil mit Elektronik (und ggf. Software, Parametern usw). An Typ B werden höhere Anforderungen an die SFF gestellt und damit auch and die DC.

PT100, stimme ich zu ist ein Typ A-Gerät, Ausfallverhalten vollständig bekannt und kann durch geeignete Auswertung zu 99% beherrscht werden.

Einzig Dinge wie Manipulation (Demontage) oder Korrosion an der Klemmstelle müssen durch geeignete Wartungsintervalle abgefrühstückt werden.

Fallbeispiel: PREasy 9116 hat ein Full-Assessment von der Exida für SIL2, das deckt ein Standard PT100 ab und die Auswerte-Elektronik und ist für ein paar hundert Rappen am Start. Verbauen wir seit fast 20 Jahren ohne jegliche Probleme.


----------



## Blockmove (20 Juli 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, dass sich der Erklärer an der IEC 61508 versucht hat, oder?


Nein, eigentlich nicht.
Hintergrund war der Aufbau einer speziellen Sicherheitsheitsfunktion mit SIL und ATEX bei einer meldepflichtigen Anlage.
Dabei war das Thema eben auch der Einsatz von Standard-Sensoren (eben PT100, Thermoelemente) in dem Umfeld.
Und da SIL und ATEX nicht mein Tagesgeschäft ist, haben wir uns Unterstützung vom TÜV geholt.
Die Erläuterung stammt vom TÜV-Sachverständigen.
Ist interessant, wenn man Sicherheitsfunktionen braucht, die mal komplett vom Standard abweichen.


----------



## s_kraut (20 Juli 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Nein, eigentlich nicht.
> Hintergrund war der Aufbau einer speziellen Sicherheitsheitsfunktion mit SIL und ATEX bei einer meldepflichtigen Anlage.
> Dabei war das Thema eben auch der Einsatz von Standard-Sensoren (eben PT100, Thermoelemente) in dem Umfeld.
> Und da SIL und ATEX nicht mein Tagesgeschäft ist, haben wir uns Unterstützung vom TÜV geholt.
> ...


Nix falsch gemacht, unabhängige Meinung ist auch eine Meinung.

Bei Atex gibt es ein ähnliches Thema: einfache Betriebsmittel. Klemme, Kabel, Widerstand...

Wir hatten neulich ein recht interessantes Webinar, da wurde eine einfache Temperaturüberwachung für eine Lagerung in der Atex-Zone aus verschiedenen Blickwinkeln betrachtet.

Aus Maschinenrichtlinie OK, kein SIL demand. 
Aus Atexrichtline nOK, SIL 1 demand.

Wenn es zu dem Thema Interesse gibt, hab ich ein paar Folien.


----------



## stevenn (21 Juli 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Wenn es zu dem Thema Interesse gibt, hab ich ein paar Folien.


ich habe aktuell ein ziemlich ähnliches Thema, könntest du die Folien teilen? 😇


----------



## Elektriko (21 Juli 2022)

Ich möchte auch gerne die Folien lesen😊


----------



## s_kraut (21 Juli 2022)

Mach ich per Email wenn ihr mir die Adresse schickt.


----------

